# The smokiness of my bacon changed



## ocean82 (Mar 7, 2013)

This was my first time making bacon. I used a pink salt, salt, brown sugar, maple syrup brine for a week then hot smoked as low as I could it over cherrywood for about 3 hours. I set it in the fridge overnight and sliced it up the next morning. It tasted great, but the smokiness was almost overpowering. Now, it's a week later and my bacon's smokiness seems to have subsided and it's perfect! I know this happens with cheese, but is this a normal thing with bacon? If so, what about the bacon I froze? Will that thaw out less smokey or will it have to thaw and rest a few days? 

Thanks


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 7, 2013)

It is normal for it to mellow after a few days rest. I usually let my bacon rest a few days before I slice it and package it.


----------



## ocean82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Will the same effect happen with the frozen bacon or did I "freeze in the smoke?"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2013)

It will mellow out when it's frozen too, but slower from what I've found. I cold smoke my bacon, 6hrs a day over three to four days for a total of 18-24 hours. Then I let it mellow in the fridge for 3-4 days prior to slicing and packaging.


----------



## ocean82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

That's a lot of smoke. Seems excessive. Isn't there a point where a slab of meat can't absorb any more smoke? I had mine on for 3 hours and even after the mellowing out period I still taste the smoke.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 7, 2013)

Personal preference.




~Martin


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 7, 2013)

It sounds like a lot but you cold smoke much longer than you hot smoke. I actually find that a longer cold smoke has a much mellower smoke flavor than something hot smoked over a short period. I hot smoked bacon once, then built a cold smoker and haven't looked back. Tastes more like....... Well, bacon.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2013)

Ocean82 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> That's a lot of smoke. Seems excessive. Isn't there a point where a slab of meat can't absorb any more smoke? I had mine on for 3 hours and even after the mellowing out period I still taste the smoke.


Ocean, evening....  Did you use mesquite or some other strong flavored wood.  ???  Maybe you were smoking with too much smoke....  Thin Blue Smoke TBS is what you should be looking for....  I have over smoked food using strong flavored wood and too much smoke...

It is a learning curve...   













smoke good vsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------

